# Easyryder FULL smoke report



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey guys...  I was asked by a few people to do a smoke report on the Easyryders i grew and finally did it....   Its posted in my journal and the link is below...  Last page...

Lemme know what you think...


----------



## Icecalibur (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey JustAnotherAntMarching, thanks for sharing the info..but wouldn't it be better if you had pasted here instead of directing us to another thread ? 

Apart from the re-direction, since you have posted this there has been other posts since in your journal.

Not having a go..just suggesting 

*EDIT : Instead of me pointing this out perhaps (and look like i'm havin a moan) i should have just pasted it here for those that don't wanna go searchin for this excellent report..thanks again JAAM *

STANDARD SMOKE REPORT V1.0

=================================================
IDENTIFICATION
=================================================

Date: 12/4
Strain: Easyryder (Auto AK47 x Lowryder#2)
Judge: JAAM
Breeder: Lowryder
Grower: JAAM

=================================================
PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
=================================================


1. Visual Appeal: Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent. 7.5

2. Visible Trichomes: Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered. 7

3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report.

Clear [ ] Cloudy [x] Amber [x] Dark [ ] 90% cloudy

4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark. 0 is none present.

Brown [ 2 ] Green [ 6 ] Gold [ 0 ] Blue [ 0 ] Grey [ 0 ] White [ 3 ] Red [ 0 ] Rust [ 2 ] Orange [ 2 ] Purple [ 0 ] Black [ 0 ]

5. Bud density: [ 5 ] Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank.

6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [3] Earthy [2] Licorice [2] Peach [1] Berry [2] Floral [8] Mango [1] Pepper [5] Blueberry [1] Fruit [3] Meat [1] Petroleum [5] Bubblegum [4] Grape [1] Melon [1] Pine [6] Cedar [2] Grapefruit [1] Menthol [7]
Pineapple [1] Cherry [1] Grass/Hay [1] Mint [1] Rotten [1] Chocolate [1] Hash [2] Mold [1] Skunk [1] Citrus [2] Iron/Rust [1] Musk [2] Spice [1] Coconut [1] Leather [1] Nutmeg [1] Strawberry [1] Coffee [1] Lemon [1] Orange [1] Vanilla [2]

7. Aroma [8] Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for best results.

8. Seed content [0] Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.

9. Weeks cured [17 days] If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing.

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS: Smell is much stronger after cure then while growing... Also i believe my density had to do with not having enough light for this first ER.
==================================================
THE SMOKE TEST
==================================================

Address these questions while smoking.

1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows:

Water pipe (enter bong, hooka, bubbler etc) [ ]
Vaporizer (enter the brand name) [X] Volcano Classic
Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) [ ]
Joint (enter brand of papers) [ ]
Other (specify):

2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [1] Earthy [7] Licorice [1] Peach [2] Berry [2] Floral [6]
Mango [1] Pepper [3] Blueberry [1] Fruit [3] Meat [1] Petroleum [1] Bubblegum [3] Grape [2] Melon [2] Pine [3] Cedar [2] Grapefruit [3] Menthol [4] Pineapple [1] Cherry [1] Grass/Hay [ 3] Mint [2] Rotten [1] Chocolate [1] Hash [4] Mold [1] Skunk [1] Citrus [2] Iron/Rust [3]
Musk [1] Spice [3] Coconut [1] Leather [1] Nutmeg [1] Strawberry [1] Coffee [2] Lemon [1] Orange [1] Vanilla [2]

If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark
with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste.

3. Taste [8] Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.

4. State of dryness [6] Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.

5. Smoke ability [8] Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.

6. Smoke expansion [2] Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS: Ive vaped about 7-8 different strains at this point... this ER at this point is hands down my favorite... It tastes amazing and packs a good punch to back up that flavor... It by no means is the strongest strain i have vaped, its prob # 3, but it def has the best taste...

==================================================
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
==================================================
Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. Dosage [4-5] Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.

2. Effect onset [3] Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper.

3. Sativa influence [8] Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.

4. Indica influence [4] Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.

5. Potency [7.5] Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.

6. Duration [1.5-2 hrs] Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.

7. Tolerance build up [3] Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.

8. Usability [8] Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion.

Morning - wake up [8] Day - work [8] Evening - relax [7] Night - sleep [2]

9. Overall satisfaction [7] Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.

10.Ability and conditions [8] Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere, current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample.

11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this
strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [x] No [ ]

12.Rate the noticable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. Take care to use the appropriate column for your response. Delete the existing space when recording your entry to maintain the columns in alignment. In all cases these casual observations should not be construed as medical advice.

What effect did the strain have check [P] off if the you got a POSITIVE EFFECT and check [N] if you had a NEGATIVE EFFECT

[P] [N] Ability to rest or sit still
[P] [N] Anxiety relief
[4] [N] Appetite
[P] [N] Audio perception
[5] [N] Humor perception
[3] [N] Imagination/creativity
[2] [N] Paranoia relief
[P] [N] Sex drive
[P] [4] Sleep
[4] [N] Pain relief
[P] [N] Speech process
[3] [N] Taste perception
[3] [N] Thought process
[P] [N] Visual perception

FINAL COMMENTS:

This was the first auto that i ever attempted... With that said most automatic growing guides i read said to go light with the nutes, which i def did... SO cosidering the lack of light,and the light feedings I'm VERY HAPPY with the results... 10 weeks from seed to chop... maybe a few days more or less... Solid yeilder 35+ g's (took some side stuff off early so never had a solid total)...

Hope someone finds this helpful...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 20, 2010)

Icecalibur said:
			
		

> 6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.
> 
> Ammonia [3] Earthy [2] Licorice [2] Peach [1] Berry [2] Floral [8] Mango [1] Pepper [5] Blueberry [1] Fruit [3] Meat [1] Petroleum [5] Bubblegum [4] Grape [1] Melon [1] Pine [6] Cedar [2] Grapefruit [1] Menthol [7]
> Pineapple [1] Cherry [1] Grass/Hay [1] Mint [1] Rotten [1] Chocolate [1] Hash [2] Mold [1] Skunk [1] Citrus [2] Iron/Rust [1] Musk [2] Spice [1] Coconut [1] Leather [1] Nutmeg [1] Strawberry [1] Coffee [1] Lemon [1] Orange [1] Vanilla [2]
> ...


 
DAMN! Smoking this stuff must be like walking in to a Ruth's Chris Steak House!!!:hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Jan 21, 2010)

Now, be nice nv  lol. There are no zeros. The least you can choose is one which doesn't seem right. I can't believe one strain has all the flavors. Maybe.....
edit:benny is stoned. I forgot the most important part. Thank you for this report. I am growing 3 of them outside this spring and I am looking forward to the taste.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey guys   I used the report just as i found it...  so basically a 1 is a 0 so basically not present...  sorry for the confusion but i didnt design it...LOL


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2010)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hey guys   I used the report just as i found it...  so basically a 1 is a 0 so basically not present...  sorry for the confusion but i didnt design it...LOL



Okay well now it makes more sense JAAM...so ignore the 1's they are 0's


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 22, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> DAMN! Smoking this stuff must be like walking in to a Ruth's Chris Steak House!!!:hubba:


mmmm, ruth chris......yummmy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2010)

Well damn, I don't see a thing about a smoke report on your link..

But I must admit I need glasses.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 22, 2010)

SM, drag your tired, old eyes up to post 2 for the report. lol


----------

